# Is there a such thing...clear transfer paper for dark fabric?



## Its Written Tees (Jan 18, 2007)

Good Afternoon All!!!!

Is there a such thing as a clear transfer paper that I can use on dark fabric, that is also stretchy? Epson has clear transfer paper that I can use on dark fabrics but it is no where near stretchy. The reason I want clear, is so that you won't see the white behind the image & also I have lettering in my design.
Any & all help is gratefully appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## trishamorfeld (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Is there a such thing.........*

No there isn't, there has to be something for the ink to stand out on and a clear paper will not offer that.


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Is there a such thing.........*

There is not a clear dark transfer paper,you can get custom plastisol transfers made for dark shirts or print your opaque sheets with a backround that is the same color as the shirt & cut ou the design as much as you possibly can to eliminate any unwanted backround.


----------



## Its Written Tees (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Is there a such thing.........*

That's an AWESOME idea Cortney! Thanks you guys for your reply!


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Is there a such thing.........*

No problem! I used to use the opaque papers so it was the only way to work with them to get a decent look.


----------



## Its Written Tees (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Is there a such thing.........*

So I take it, you use plastisol now?


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Is there a such thing.........*

When I do black shirts I use the plastisol because the opaque transfer paper does not have the durability I need & I don't like the heavy plastic feel of the opaque. For most other colors I use light transfer paper. This is just my personal experiences & opinions of course.


----------



## party animal (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Is there a such thing.........*



mrad said:


> There is not a clear dark transfer paper,you can get custom plastisol transfers made for dark shirts or print your opaque sheets with a backround that is the same color as the shirt & cut ou the design as much as you possibly can to eliminate any unwanted backround.


were can you get the custom plastisol transfers made


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

This is a 2 yr old thread...but you can get custom plastisol transfer from several source..check out out sponsors on the left. Personally I use F&M Transfers because they have a large sheet and I can gang more designs on one sheet to cut costs. But do a search..Rodney did a rather through listing of option a year or so ago


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is the link Charles was referring to  http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html. It really was a great test that Rodney did with the different transfers, from the different companies  Hope this helps.


----------

